# Risikobeurteilung bei unvollständigen Maschinen von wem???



## Hahnus (16 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das tolle Los mich mit dem Thema Maschinenrichtlinien zu befassen.

Wir sind ein Unternehmen das teilweise vollständige und teilweise unvollständige Maschinen herstellt.

In diesem Fall habe ich eine Frage zu einer unvollständigen Maschine. Diese wurde von extern (einem Konstrukteursbüro) konstruiert. Wir haben lediglich nach deren Angaben diese unvollständige Anlage gebaut, ausgeliefert und die Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt.

Frage: Wer muss in so einem Fall die Risikobeurteilung erstellen? Ich meine das Konsturkteursbüro, aber bin mir nicht sicher. Vielleicht kann mir einer etwas genaueres sagen. Denn die Einbauerklärung müssen wir als Hersteller liefern, oder?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## reliability (16 April 2012)

Hi,

Die Risikobeurteilung, technische Dokumentation, Betriebs- bzw. Montageanleitung, etc.  ist vom Hersteller der Maschine zu erstellen...



Hahnus schrieb:


> Denn die Einbauerklärung müssen wir als Hersteller liefern, oder?



Regelungslücken können dabei privatvertraglich ausgelichen werden, dazu kannst du mal folgendes Dokument anschauen:
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/f...usgleichen_Maschinenrichtlinie_2006-42-EG.pdf

Rückwirkend dürfte dies ein wenig schwierig werden....

Gruß


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 April 2012)

Vielleicht findest Du hier schon einige Antworten: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/47115-Wenn-die-Steuerung-fehlt-CE?highlight=unvollst%E4ndig


----------



## snake_1842 (16 April 2012)

Im Artikel 13 der Maschinenrichtlinie steht, das der Hersteller  unvollständiger Anlagen vor Inverkehrbringen die notwendigen technischen  Unterlagen nach Anhang VII Teil B erstellt werden.

dazu gehören Unterlagen zur Risikobeurteilung die besagen 

"eine Beschreibung der zur Abwendung ermittelter Gefährdungen oder zur Risikominderung
ergriffenen Schutzmaßnahmen und gegebenenfalls eine Angabe der von der Maschine
ausgehenden Restrisiken"

kannst ja selber nachlesen im Anhang VII was ihr alles machen müsst


----------



## Hahnus (16 April 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Informationen. Werde mir die Links mal anschauen und danach an die Umsetzung der ganzen geforderten Dokumente gehen.

Gruß


----------

